# صلاة يسوع



## ميرنا (7 ديسمبر 2005)

صلاة يسوع            

إن ”صلاة يسوع“ هي تحقيق لأسمى غاية يتوق إليها المسيحي أَلاَ وهي المكوث الدائم في حضرة الله، وهو الوضع الذي حثَّنا عليه الإنجيل في مواضع كثيرة منها: «ينبغي أن يُصلَّى كل حين ولا يُمَلُّ» (لو 18: 1)، «صلُّوا بلا انقطاع.» (1تس 5: 17)
بَيْدَ أن ظهور هذه الصلاة أول الأمر بين آباء البرية المصريين، وما قد تم بعد ذلك من وضع طقوس معقدة - من قِبَل بعض الرهبانيات غير المصرية - لممارسة هذه الصلاة؛ جعل المسيحيين من غير الرهبان ينظرون إلى هذه الصلاة على أنها وَقْف على أولئك الذين تكرَّسوا للصلاة.
فما هو جوهر هذه الصلاة؟ ولماذا نسميها بالصلاة الدائمة؟ وما هو سر قوتها؟ وما هي طريقة ممارستها؟ ولماذا يبغضها الشيطان أكثر من أي صلاة أخرى؟ وما هي الثمار المرجوَّة من ممارستها؟ وكيف نستطيع أن نُحافظ عليها؟ هذا ما سنتناوله في هذا البحث الصغير.
جوهر ”صلاة يسوع“:
إن هذه الصلاة في جوهرها هي ”تحقيق لدعوة الله لنا بأن نحيا معه في شركة حب دائمة“. ويقول عنها القديس ثيئوفان الناسك: ”الصلاة بلا انقطاع هي استمرار وجود الإنسان في حضرة الله بوقار، وهي التهاب سرِّي داخلي على الدوام مع يقظة دائمة في إلقاء الخشب (كلمات الصلاة) في ذلك الأتون المُسْتَعِر (أتون الروح القدس) لكي لا يُطفأ“. وقد اهتدى الآباء إلى تحقيق ذلك من خلال الصلاة بجُمَل قصيرة وترديدها، مُعبِّرين من خلال هذه الجُمَل عمَّا يتوقون إليه من تقديم الشكر والحمد، أو التوبة، أو الطلبات إلى الله. وقد وجدوا في هذه الطريقة لذَّة روحية كبيرة دفعتهم إلى ممارسة هذه الصلاة دون انقطاع.
أما مقدار العمق الروحي لهذه الصلاة فلا يمكن التعبير عنه بالكلمات، لأنه اختبار شخصي يصل فيه الإنسان إلى عمق سرِّي - لا يُنطق به - من خلال الاتحاد بشخص الرب يسوع.
واقعية الصلاة الدائمة:
إن الأمر الإلهي: «ينبغي أن يُصلَّى كل حين» (لو 18: 1) ليس بالمستحيل. فالله حينما يوصينا بأمرٍ ما يهبنا القدرة على تنفيذه. وذلك مثل رجل كريم مضياف يأمر جائعاً بباب بيته أن يدخل ليأكل. فهل هذا الأمر عسير على الجائع؟ كلاَّ، إذ ليس عليه إلاَّ أن يخطو خطوة واحدة حتى يحظى بالوليمة المُعدَّة. وهكذا فالله حينما يأمرنا بالصلاة الدائمة، فذلك ليس إلاَّ لكي يُغْدق علينا من نِعَمِه قدر ما نحتمل، وباب هذه النِّعَم هو الصلاة الدائمة. فكل ما علينا عمله هو القيام بالخطوة الأولى، أَلاَ وهي الدعاء باسم الرب يسوع.
على أن الصلاة الدائمة بمعناها الحرفي ليست طبعاً أمراً عملياً، فنحن على مدار اليوم الواحد نعمل ونتكلَّم وندرس وننام، وما إلى ذلك من أمور لا نستطيع معها ممارسة الصلاة الدائمة بمفهومها الشائع، لا بصوت ولا بدون صوت. فكيف يتفق ذلك مع الأمر الإلهي؟
يقول الآباء إن مَن يحفظ فكره بذِكْر اسم الرب يسوع في أوقات فراغه، تخرج أعماله كلها ممسوحة بروح الصلاة. وقد عبَّر عن ذلك القديس باسيليوس الكبير في حديثه عن الرسل بأنهم في كل أعمالهم كانوا يتفكَّرون في الله، وأنهم عاشوا في تسليم دائم له، فكانت هذه الحياة الروحية هي صلاتهم الدائمة.
إن الأمر الإلهي يقول: ”صلُّوا بلا انقطاع“، وعليه فإن وقت النوم يكون مُدْرَجاً أيضاً في أوقات الصلاة!! فهل يمكن أن يتأتَّى لنا ذلك بصورة عملية؟ علمياً، فما يقوم به الشخص من نشاط - أيـًّا كان نوعه - أثناء يقظته، يَجترُّه العقل الباطن أثناء النوم في صورة أحلام وخيالات. ومِن ثمَّ فالذي يشغل ذهنه طوال النهار بالصلاة وبالشركة مع الرب يسوع، يصير ليله أيضاً صلاةً وامتداداً لهذه الشركة. وفي ذلك يقول القديس مار إسحق السرياني:
[إذا حلَّ الروح القدس في إنسان، فإنه في الحال لا يستطيع أن يتوقف عن الصلاة باستمرار دون انقطاع وبلا ملل، لأن الروح سيُصلِّي فيه على الدوام سواء كان آكلاً أو شارباً أو مستريحاً أو منشغلاً، وحتى إذا كان غارقاً في النوم، فإن عبيق رائحة الصلاة ينبعث من تنفُّسه في كل لحظة].
ولقد وجد القديسون في صلاة يسوع - بالذات - طريقاً للصلاة الدائمة، وذلك لأنها من ناحية تناسب كل القامات الروحية، ومن ناحية أخرى فإن استخدامها لجملٍ قصيرة يُمكِّن المُصلِّي من متابعة الصلاة دون انقطاع، وأيضاً دون أي جهد، لأن هذا التركيز يرفع عن كاهل العقل التنقُّل الكثير بين الكلمات والأفكار والتأمُّلات، وهو ما يحدث في الصلوات الأخرى.
سر قوة صلاة يسوع:
إن سرَّ قوة هذه الصلاة هو ”محبة الله“. فالله بعدما بذل ابنه الوحيد لأجلنا لا يُسَرُّ بأن نرتدَّ ثانيةً إلى حضن الشيطان. لذلك فقد دبَّر لنا طريقاً يُمكِّننا من التمتُّع بمَعِيَّته على الدوام، أَلاَ وهو طريق الصلاة الدائمة. وهذا الطريق سهل يلذ للنفس السير في دروبه، وهو يُناسب كل شخص مبتدئاً كان أم متقدِّماً، متعلِّماً كان أم جاهلاً. وذلك لأن محبة الله هي للجميع. وفي هذا يقول الأب إسحق في حديثه مع القديس يوحنا كاسيان:
[يسوع المسيح صلَّى من أجلنا قائلاً: «ليكون فيهم الحب الذي أحببتني به، وأكون أنا فيهم» (يو 17: 26)، وأيضاً: «ليكون الجميع واحداً، كما أنك أنت أيها الآب فيَّ وأنا فيك، ليكونوا هم أيضاً واحداً فينا» (يو 17: 21). فحينما يمس حب الله الكامل قلوبنا بفاعلية هذه الصلاة التي قدَّمها يسوع لأجلنا، والتي لابد وأنها استُجيبت في الحال؛ حينئذٍ يصبح الله ذاته هو كلَّ حبنا واشتياقنا ورجائنا وجهدنا، وكل فكر فينا، وكل كلمة ننطق بها، وكل نسمة حياتنا. وحينئذٍ أيضاً نصير في رابطة سرِّية مع الآب بالابن بذلك الحب الخالص الذي يُظلِّل على قلوبنا وعقولنا. إن هذا الحب وهذا الرباط وهذه الوحدة هي هدف حياتنا الذي نسعى إليه، وهو سَبْقُ تذوُّق عربون الحياة السماوية، وحينما ندرك هذا الحب فينا تصير حياتنا صلاة واحدة مستمرة].
طريقة ممارسة صلاة يسوع:
صلاة يسوع ليس لها طقس معيَّن، فكونها صلاة دائمة فهذا يعني أنها تُمارَس في كل زمان ومكان، كما أنها ليست وقفاً على جماعة معينة، فدعوة الله بالحب هي لكل أحد.
لذلك لا يوجد وضع جسدي معيَّن يتوجَّب علينا التزامه أثناء ممارستنا لهذه الصلاة، فهي جائزة في كل الأوضاع، في الجلوس وفي الوقوف وفي المشي... إلخ. وفي هذا يقول الأب يوحنا كرونستادت:
[إذا كنتَ عالماً أو طالباً أو موظفاً أو ضابطاً أو باحثاً أو عاملاً، فاذكر أن أول وأهم ما يجب أن تتعلَّمه في الحياة يتركَّز في معرفتك الخلاص بالمسيح، وإيمانك بالثالوث الأقدس، وصلاتك كل يوم، ومواظبتك على الخدمات الكنسية، وترديدك اسم يسوع المسيح في قلبك لأنه قوة الله للخلاص].
أما بالنسبة للجُمَل المستخدمة فيُفضِّل الآباء عدم التنقُّل الكثير من جملة إلى أخرى أثناء الصلاة حتى لا يتشتت الذهن بين كلمات الصلاة. ومن الجدير بالذِّكْر أن أول صيغة لهذه الصلاة هي ترديد اسم ”يسوع“ فقط، كما في قول القديس مقاريوس، ثم تطورت بعد ذلك من صيغة إلى أخرى، على أن أشهرها هي: ”يا ربي يسوع المسيح ارحمني أنا الخاطئ“، أو ”يا ربي يسوع أعنِّي“.
لذلك فليختار الإنسان جملة واحدة ويبدأ في تكرارها بهدوء مع وقفة قصيرة بين كل صلاة وأخرى، وقد ينتقل المُصلِّي من ترديد هذه الصلاة بصوت مسموع إلى الترديد داخلياً دون صوت بحسب ما يختار له الروح. فإعطاء الروح القدس الحرية في اختيار طريقة الترديد واختيار كلمات الصلاة يجعلنا مستعدين لأن نُحْمَل إلى ما وراء الكلمات إلى عمق الصلاة السرِّي. على أنه بالنسبة للمبتدئين في ممارسة صلاة يسوع فعليهم أن يُعيِّنوا أوقاتاً معينة للممارسة حتى يتعوَّدوا عليها ويشعروا بحلاوتها، وحينئذٍ يمكنهم ممارستها بحرية تامة لأنهم سيجدون أنفسهم مدفوعين إليها في وقت مناسب وغير مناسب.
معوِّقات الصلاة الدائمة، وكيفية التغلُّب عليها:
إن كان الشيطان لا يطيق منا أن نصلِّي بعض الوقت، فهو بالطبع يزأر علينا بكل قوة إن نحن عزمنا على الصلاة الدائمة. وهذا لا يُخيفنا أبداً، لأننا لا نفعل شيئاً من تلقاء أنفسنا وإنما نحن نطيع الأمر الإلهي، وأوامر الله تحمل في طيَّاتها قوة فعلها.
والشيطان يُقاومنا بأكثر قوة حتى قبل أن نشرع في ممارسة ”صلاة يسوع“، أي أنه يحاول جاهداً أن يصرفنا حتى عن القراءة أو الاستفسار عن هذه الصلاة، وهو يسوق في ذلك حججاً معقولة وغير معقولة كأن يقول لنا مثلاً: ”هذه الصلاة للكاملين، فأين أنت منها“؟ أو: ”إنك لا تقدر أن تصلِّي ساعة واحدة، فكيف تطمع في صلاة دائمة“؟ أو أن يقول: ”لا يوجد أصلاً صلاة دائمة“... إلخ. فالعدو، إذن، يحاول أن يُبعدنا عـن الصلاة الدائمة، لأنه يعرف سر قوة هذه الصلاة، ويعرف أيضاً أنه إذا بدأنا في جني ثمار هذه الصلاة، فإننا لن نتخلَّى عنها ثانية، وهذا يُفقده مكانه ومكانته في القلب.
فلنتشجع، إذن، وندخل - بقوة الروح القدس - في هذا العهد المقدس مع الرب يسوع، فموسم الزراعة قصير والحصاد قريب وثمار ”صلاة يسوع“ شهية.
ثمار صلاة يسوع:
إن صلاة يسوع هي من أكثر الأنشطة الروحية التي تؤتي ثماراً مُبكرة في حياة المسيحي، وأهم هذه الثمار هي:
أولاً: هذه الصلاة تمنحنا ”عدم الخوف“ نتيجة لوجودنا الدائم في حضرة الله. وهذا الأمر يدفعنا دفعة قوية على طريق الإيمان.
ثانياً: هذه الهبة (”صلاة يسوع“) تجعلنا نتعامل مع الآخر من خلال روح الله الساكن فينا، أي أن نحب الآخر ونقبله كما فعل الرب يسوع، وهو الأمر الذي يشيع السلام من حولنا .
ثالثاً: وجودنا الدائم في حضرة الرب يجعلنا أكثر حكمة وأعمق فهماً لكل ما يدور من حولنا، لأننا سنرى الأمور كما يراها الله، إذ أن الله يكشف لنا مشيئته كما فعل مع إبراهيم: «فقال الرب: هل أُخْفِي عن إبراهيم ما أنا فاعله.» (تك 18: 17)
رابعاً: كُلَّما تعمَّقنا في ممارسة ”صلاة يسوع“، كلما أصبحت حياة يسوع بالنسبة لنا أكثر وضوحاً، لأنه هو نفسه سيشرح لنا المغزى الحقيقي لكل ما قام به من أعمال لأجلنا.
خامساً: ممارسة صلاة يسوع تُسبغ روح صلاة حقيقية على كل صلواتنا الأخرى، روح صلاة ليس فيها افتخار ولا تعالٍ، لأن مَن وجد الرب يسوع في الصلاة الدائمة لن تجذبه المظاهر والشكليات بعيداً عن الرب، وفي ذلك يقول القديس ثيئوفان الناسك:
[ماذا نعمل إزاء النفوس التي تحصَّنت وراء الطقوس والشكليات؟ وقبل أن تصل إلى حياة الصلاة الروحانية بردت وجمدت واستترت وراء النظام المألوف للصلوات الموضوعة؟ إن صلاة يسوع - والتدريب عليها - كفيلة أن تعيد إليهم حرارة العبادة وتُخرجهم من حياة الجمود إلى حياة التقدُّم والخلاص].
سادساً: ”صلاة يسوع“ تُضفي على المسيحي نوعاً من القداسة غير المُشْهَرة، أي القداسة في التفكير والسلوك وفي مختلف ما يقوم به الشخص من أفعال دون جلب المديح من الناس.
سابعاً: ”صلاة يسوع“ تؤثـِّر إيجابياً في الأنشطة الروحية الأخرى كالصلوات الكنسية، والصلوات الارتجالية، والصوم، وممارسة الأسرار... إلخ. فهي تجعلنا نُمارس هذه الأنشطة بغيرة وحَمِيَّة روحية، لأنها تعطينا رؤية جديدة صحيحة لجوهر هذه الأنشطة.
هذا وثمار صلاة يسوع غير محدودة، لأن محبته لنا غير محدودة أيضاً. فلا نُفَوِّتنَّ الفرصة، إذن، لأن الله فاتح يده لنا لكي يعطينا، وما علينا إلاَّ أن نمدَّ إليه أيدينا بالصلاة لكي نأخذ.
كيف نحافظ على كنز الصلاة الدائمة:
إن الحفاظ على هذا الكنز هو أمر يسير لأنه في معظمه يعتمد على الله، والله بطبيعته أمين لا يُعطي إلاَّ لكي يُزيد. إذن، فالأمر يتوقف علينا، فإن نحن اقتنينا فكراً متضعاً من نحو كل أحد ولم نتكبَّر نتيجة لِمَا نحصل عليه من ثمار الصلاة، فسيكون لنا في ذلك الحفاظ على كنز الصلاة الدائمة: ”صلاة يسوع“.


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (15 ديسمبر 2005)

شكرا على الموضوع الهايل دة ميرنا


----------



## antoon refaat (22 ديسمبر 2005)

انتي بتقري اللي في دماغي ولا إيه 
علي العموم شكرا وانتي كده بتقطعي عليا
ههههههههههه والموضوع 100 100


----------



## EgyZizo (27 مارس 2007)

شكــــراً ..

يا ربى يسوع المسيح ، ارحمنى أنا عبدك الخاطئ


----------



## غريب (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: صلاة يسوع*

شكرا


----------

